# How often do you change the WHOLE litter box???



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Borrowed from the other topic...


I hear how often others change their entire litterbox and...well...I'm embarrassed. I only change mine maybe...once every 4 months.

I dump out all the litter more often than that (once every two months)... but I don't wash out the box except for every 4 months or so. That may be changing with Thomas...who pees on the walls of the box.


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

Bud and Gray are little POOPER MACHINES, so the litter gets changed often. Really every 2 days, but sometimes I let it go 3....

I also changed it daily for 1 week as a precaution since they had fleas and roundworms pretty bad a few weeks ago.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

budandgray said:


> Bud and Gray are little POOPER MACHINES, so the litter gets changed often. Really every 2 days, but sometimes I let it go 3....
> 
> I also changed it daily for 1 week as a precaution since they had fleas and roundworms pretty bad a few weeks ago.


So, you replace all the litter and wash out the box every 2 days? Amazing. My cats must think they live in a dump...the service stinks. (ha ha...nice pun).


----------



## budandgray (Nov 1, 2004)

It amazes me little kittens can make so MUCH poo!

Of course they have plenty ot eat and they don't have to want for anything if I can help it.

I can't stand their pee smell...its so strong and not very plesant. 8O


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

I change and scrub out the litter tray every three days.


----------



## Twisti (Oct 21, 2004)

I dump the clumps daily, but I really clean it once a week or so...when I replace the little I sprinkle a bit of baking soda under it first...it really helps keep down on the smell...


----------



## ChiaZ (Oct 24, 2004)

*..*

I clean the whole thing once a week, scrub it down and everything

Then 2 times a day i'll clean out the clumps


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Doh! I just replied to the other post!

I empty out and disinfect all *four* of my big litter trays every 2 days! I go through 30L of litter per week! 8O 8O


----------



## Cat Fancier (Aug 4, 2004)

I use clumping litter and scoop out the clumps 2-3 times a day and i change and rinse the entire box about every 4-6 weeks. I have 2 adult cats and and 1 large box that i fill up with a pretty good amount of litter. I have not had any problems with odors.

For those of you cleaning out your litter trays every 2-4 days i wanted to ask......are you using clumping litter?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Cat Fancier said:


> For those of you cleaning out your litter trays every 2-4 days i wanted to ask......are you using clumping litter?



Oh, I hope so...that's what I meant by scoopable litter. That's what I have so much trouble believing. I mean I think I clean out the whole box less often than anyone else here, but I don't have a problem with smells...and I keep two of my three boxes in my bedroom. Believe me, I'd notice if it stunk.

So...why does everyone else need to do it so much more often?


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

We don't use the clumping litter. We use regular litter. And all THREE get changed 1-2 times A DAY!! And that's rinsed out etc. They are major poop machines, and really smelly too.


----------



## opokki (May 5, 2003)

I scoop once per day, change the entire box approx every 2wks and clean the boxes out with dish soap approx every month.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

No, I use wood-based (recycled & environmentally friendly!) litter, so thats why I have to change more often than you guys.

Ems x


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

I use crystals so I scoop every day and I change the whole thing every 3-4 weeks or so... 

Loves crystals, it only smells after around 3-4 weeks (as soon as I smell it I change it) for anyone with a smell problem definately recommend it!


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

Oh good! I should have been more specific on the poll topic. I'm glad to hear that those of you cleaning out the entire box every other day had the non-clumping litter. 

I mean, I know I probably should clean my entire box more often, but there really doesn't seem to be a need. But when I see everyone else posting such short periods of time, I get nervous. Thinking, I must be the worst housekeeper around!


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

I change it once every 2 weeks usually.


----------



## nwlily32 (May 20, 2004)

*kitty litter changing*

 I use scoopable (clumping) litter and I have only one cat and a very big litter box.. I clean out the clumps every couple of days. and add fresh litter when it gets low. I only truely empty out and put all new fresh litter about 3 times a yr. Yikes .. we keep our litter in the garage and hve a kitty door out to it.. When I do change it out I use about 15 # or more.of litter.. I use a big storage tub as my litter... when I had boys they use to pee standing up or hang their behinds over the edge... so the storage tub is the "Bomb"... but its kinda spendy getting it started... but I dont have to scoop as often...


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

I use scoopable litter and I change the whole thing every 4-8 weeks. I don't think I could afford cleaning it more often - the litter is expensive! Also, it's never really dirty - I scoop the stuff 2 times a day and I make sure I take all the stuff which is stuck to the bottom.
I have 3 litterboxes - 3 cats.


----------



## Sam (Jul 8, 2003)

We use normal kitty litter - I don't think they sell clumping in supermarkets although we have used it before and never again. We have a litter here called "Breeders Choice" which is 100% recyled paper, we use that on occasion too.


----------



## Lynda J (Sep 8, 2004)

I empty and rinse with vinegar twice a week. If I don't my Dusty will remind me by leaving a little pile in the door way between the kitchen and den. Only place she has ever done it. She will sit there and look at me with this go to **** look.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I use a 75%-25% mixture of Yesterdays News and Crystals, and have to compeltely change it about once a month when the crystals stop absorbing. The Yesterday's News breaks down however, so I have to add fresh stuff half way in between (i.e. after 2 weeks)


----------



## beanandjerra (Nov 23, 2004)

use wood-based like emma_pen. tried the boys on various other kinds of litter but they prefer the wood-based. :wink:


----------

